# Upgrading an XFX nForce 780i SLI Motherboard



## degreen (Sep 18, 2010)

I currently am running 3 computers and am having problems with 2 of them. The Biggest problem is with my main unit as follows. My Main unit is an XFX MB-N780-ISH9 nForce 780i 3-Way SLI Motherboard, Intel E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz Core 2 Duo Processor, 8GB (4x2GB) OCZ PC2 6400 SLI Ready RAM *(2 new & 2 Just Added)*, a XFX 9600GT 680M Dual-DVI Video Card along with several other personally selected components. I recently added 4GB (2x2GB) of my total of 8GB of RAM & upgraded from Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit O.S. to Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit O.S. so I could inturn gain full use/access of my 8GB of RAM. When I had first loaded the new O.S. onto my computer I had no problems I was able to copy all of my data from my old hard drives to my new hard drives via an external hard drive docking station that I had borrowed from my friend. Everything had been working great and all of a sudden about three weeks ago, I went to turn on my computer and *I recieved Post Code 25 - Shadow VBIOS (Shadow system/video BIOS)* I had come online and found a few posts for this post code and followed what to do & I had gotten my unit to boot back up. However, I had to remove 4GB (2x2GB Memory Sticks) wich were the 2 new sticks which I think are no good so I have a RMA into OCZ about that. However, this does not concern me, what concerns me is when I went to boot up my unit today after finally figuring out how to get past Post Code 25, I recieved *Post Code 18 - Init CPU (CPU ID and initialize L1/L2 cache)* & I am now totally lost and have no Idea what to do or what I did wrong to my computer. Could someone please help me figure what I must now do to regain use of my computer again ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Did the p[roblem start after installing the extra 4GB of RAM?
You have several possible issues. XFX Mobo-Nvidia Mobo chipsets w/Intel CPU.
Remove ALL the RAM-clear tyhe CMOS- install ONLY the original two RAM sticks and boot the PC.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 780i and 790i chipsets were absolutely horrible performers with intel cpu's / they are just plain buggy as hell

are your bios updated to the best revision your mobo manuf has to offer?

I would not try running 4 sticks of memory with that chipset

I would very strongly urge you to think about the GA-EP45-UD3L


here is a Mwave refurb for $42.00 DONT dally on this one they dont last long!

I have bought hordes of mwave refrub boards, almost all of them were factory sealed in retail boxes or open box only! dont be shy on the refurbished part and they have 10 or 15 day waranty

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch_v3.asp?scriteria=25927BA&pagetitle=GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA775 Intel P45 ATX motherboard

or 

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch_v3.asp?scriteria=BA25927&pagetitle=GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA775 Intel P45 ATX motherboard


this board will run 4 sticks of memory AND overclock like a raped ape ! I have sold piles of these boards; its damn easy to hit 3.6 or 3.8 ghz with the E8400 cpu

after running this board you will NEVER want an nvidia chipset again


----------



## degreen (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't don't that the GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L is a good motherboard. However it does not have SLI capabilities which I currently have now running 2x XFX 9600GT Extreme GPU's & SLI is a must have if I upgrade or change motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Power Supply?

Did you check the Bios version?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

degreen said:


> I don't don't that the GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L is a good motherboard. However it does not have SLI capabilities which I currently have now running 2x XFX 9600GT Extreme GPU's & SLI is a must have if I upgrade or change motherboard.


Asus & Gigabyte are top quality Mobo's. 
SLI is mostly an advertising gimmick. Two GPU's cost more, consume more power, generate more heat and you get a maybe 20% performance increase. One better GPU is generally the better option.
4GB of RAM is more than enough unless your doing very intensive graphics work.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the motherboard I linked for $42.00 and an ati 5770 for $139.99 would out perform your current set-up in a major fashion not to mention the system stability would be improved by leaps and bounds!

then sell off your old mobo and video cards on ebay to sweeten the deal <<<< you shoulkd be able to sell of your old parts and recoup the cost of the video card; in the end your out of pocket would be very livable


----------

